# Conditioner



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

I use Dove condition on Obi, and i just read that you shouldn't use human products, but i have been doing this to my dogs since i can remember. What is bad about using a human conditioner?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MeandMyMalt_@Oct 15 2005, 11:07 PM
> *I use Dove condition on Obi, and i just read that you shouldn't use human products, but i have been doing this to my dogs since i can remember. What is bad about using a human conditioner?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110122*


[/QUOTE]

A lot of people will say not to use human products on doggies because of the difference in pH; however, since Malts have hair and not fur you are fine using a conditioner that you would use on yourself.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I use this: 










which totally lives up to its name and can be found here:

https://secure7.nexternal.com/shared/StoreF...RowID=1356&All=

I've had frizzy rough hair my entire life. Hair that would never be smooth or silky...so I thought. I use this stuff and wow. It smells great and makes the dogs buttery soft as well. I never hesitated to use it on them as it is *completely *natural.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I think that is some marketing ploy used by pet companies to get people to buy pet products.

I am a licensed cosmetologist and the ph of human hair is 5.5. Last year I ordered some Pet Silk products and they put a brochure in the package. Guess what? Right on their own brochure it stated that animal hair/fur has a ph of 5!

I have pretty much always used human products on both Toby my Maltese and Wally my Beagle. In fact, when I bathe Wally, I first wash him down with Dawn dish soap. Do you remember seeing those cimmericals a few years back about Dawn being so mild that they were able to use it on ducks and birds that got caught in oil spills? I figure if it is safe enough to use on delicate bird feathers it can serve as a prewash on Wally's fur.

In fact, today I just gave Aaden a bath (Wally's brother). I used Dawn, some human shampoo and human conditioner. His fur went from being a dull, lifeless mess to such a soft and shiny coat. I wish I had taken before and after pictures.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 19 2005, 03:33 PM
> *My goofy (older) sister has gray hair which was getting kind of a dull, yellowy cast (for lack of better description).  Anyway she used Cassie's whitening shampoo on her hair.  I thought it was a little strange but it seemed to help.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is too funny.







I hope she doesn't start begging at the dinner table and barking at strangers!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 19 2005, 02:33 PM
> *My goofy (older) sister has gray hair which was getting kind of a dull, yellowy cast (for lack of better description).  Anyway she used Cassie's whitening shampoo on her hair.  I thought it was a little strange but it seemed to help.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Little old ladies (gotta watch it since I'm a grandmother now!) have used blueing on their hair for ages. It's the same stuff that's in the whitening shampoos for dogs.

So your sister isn't strange.....!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I heard that Downy is good to use as a conditioner on dogs so I gave it a try. I liked it. I normally use Bo Derek's Bless the Beast but I think the Downy worked just as great. In fact, Izzy's hair dried much quicker without the heavy conditioner on it. I'm going to keep using the Downy Ultra Original. One capful to about two cups of water. She still smells like a fluffy towel. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Oct 19 2005, 10:55 PM
> *I heard that Downy is good to use as a conditioner on dogs so I gave it a try.  I liked it.  I normally use Bo Derek's Bless the Beast but I think the Downy worked just as great.  In fact, Izzy's hair dried much quicker without the heavy conditioner on it.  I'm going to keep using the Downy Ultra Original.  One capful to about two cups of water.  She still smells like a fluffy towel.  Has anyone else heard of this?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111516*


[/QUOTE]


It is also supposed to protect against fleas.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 19 2005, 03:33 PM
> *My goofy (older) sister has gray hair which was getting kind of a dull, yellowy cast (for lack of better description).  Anyway she used Cassie's whitening shampoo on her hair.  I thought it was a little strange but it seemed to help.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I think the doggie whitening shampoo is about the same as the human product called Simply Silver. SS is a product that takes the yellow out of white hair. Humans white hair can become discolored (yellowed) from everyday pollutants in the air, ie cigarette smoke, minerals in water, color residues from shampoos and conditioners. Tell your sister the human products are much cheaper than the doggie products. All the major hair care mgf'ers have them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Oct 19 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I heard that Downy is good to use as a conditioner on dogs so I gave it a try.  I liked it.  I normally use Bo Derek's Bless the Beast but I think the Downy worked just as great.  In fact, Izzy's hair dried much quicker without the heavy conditioner on it.  I'm going to keep using the Downy Ultra Original.  One capful to about two cups of water.  She still smells like a fluffy towel.  Has anyone else heard of this?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111516*


[/QUOTE]


I use the Downy, more for fleas than conditioning...


----------

